# AVG going nuts....



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

AVG is refusing to update. The error message said "Not enough memory" which is wrong. This appears to be a sudden common error with the program. http://www.reviewsaurus.com/softwar...ons-of-avg-internet-security-8/#comment-99737 Has anyone else using the program seen this in the past few days? I can't even open the interface now. Is there a good alternative out there for this program? I don't need to be wasting my time trying to troubleshoot this garbage.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Did you update to the latest AVG last month when the earlier version expired? 

I also use AVG but there's a free version of Kaspersky if you want it as well.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

We have used AVG for 2-3 years.We haven't had any issues with them.We are currently running AVG 8 on both of our home PC systems ( 1 laptop,1 desktop ).Sorry to hear that you're having issues with it Richard.Have you tried going to the Grisoft support site to see if there are any possible solutions to your issue?

http://www.grisoft.com/ww.support


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Did you update to the latest AVG last month when the earlier version expired?
> 
> I also use AVG but there's a free version of Kaspersky if you want it as well.


Yep, I was at 8.0. I just deleted and am trying to reinstall. We shall see.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I just reinstalled. It did the installation just fine, but, I am getting a "The Connection with the updated server has failed" error when I try to do a manual update. I noticed the "speed" of the server kept dropping when it was working, eventually to below 15kbps. It's not on this end because other programs are working just fine and at normal speed. Can one of you AVG guys try a manual update on the database and see if the same happens? I was getting this same error earlier this morning, so I suspect they have a problem with their servers.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Will do, tonight.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I just tried the manual update.There was one update available,and it went through just fine,no issues downloading it.



Richard King said:


> I just reinstalled. It did the installation just fine, but, I am getting a "The Connection with the updated server has failed" error when I try to do a manual update. I noticed the "speed" of the server kept dropping when it was working, eventually to below 15kbps. It's not on this end because other programs are working just fine and at normal speed. Can one of you AVG guys try a manual update on the database and see if the same happens? I was getting this same error earlier this morning, so I suspect they have a problem with their servers.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

When I read this I just realized that a little bit ago when I got a balloon from the tray saying the update hadn't worked and now I realize it was AVG. I was in the middle of something at the time, and I guess I'm not used to the 8 format yet. Figured I'd worry about it later. I realized in reading the thread that the AVG icon in the tray had a warning on it. I had to prompt it a couple of times, but it did update, although then it gave me a message that an update, evidently the one I just did, was available. It is finally telling me its all up to date.

What sound more like you are experiencing happened on my laptop last week. I had been on vacation, for about 10 days, with sporadic connections to the internet, sometimes when I meant to, and other times the thing just decided to get connected on its own, until I finally turned of the wireless card. So I had missed a lot of updates, and suspect a few updates began, and then never finished because of poor connections. Because of wind shears we got stranded in the Denver airport last week Wednesday night, and having nothing else to do, I tried to get AVG updated using the free wireless connection. It would not update. I went to the Grisoft site and attempted to download and install the updates manually. A couple of the smaller updates appeared to install this way, but the larger, all inclusive updates did not work. They would download extremely slowly, and the download would eventually stall. I finally gave up and figured when I got home with a good connection I would complete the download. When I got home I tried again, with results that weren't that different. I finally downloaded the program and ran the repair option. This took care of my problem, didn't even need to completely delete and reinstall. After this it updated as normal. I like to change from the default time for updates, since I figure lots of people will just accept the default time and the servers will get hit with huge numbers of requests all at the same time.


----------



## TheGreatLogan (May 25, 2008)

well i installed that to my girl like 1 month ago, and she didnt had any issues, however just changed to avira because a friend of mine it was a good option, i dont leave the avast


----------



## NorfolkBruh (Jun 9, 2007)

Richard,

I used AVG for MANY years. Last November I ran into the exact same problem you are describing. NOTHING I tried would get it to update so I downloaded AVAST! from download.com (DID NOT INSTALL IT), uninstalled AVG, restarted my computer (XP), installed AVAST!, undated it via the program update, restarted my computer in SAFE MODE with admin privileges, and ran full scan with AVAST! overnight.

Funny thing... it found malware on my computer! I have an 1TB NAS and an 500GB external drive attached and AVAST! scanned both of them, found the virus (don't remember which one) on the external drive. I then reinstalled AVG and it installed and did all it's magic like it's supposed to. By then I thought about AVAST! and uninstalled AVG and have been an AVAST! fan ever since!

My home network has 3 laptops, one desktop, 2 HR20s, 1 HR21, the NAS, and a couple of USB external hard drives. AVAST! is weird. I have it on all of the computers and without network support it allows me to run it from any computer to any of the attached drives and the NAS but NOT the C: drive of any computer but the one I'm running it on. So what I say! I've been malware free and loving it!


NorfolkBruh

PS: BTW I HATE the AVAST! gui but dang blast it... it may not be purty but it sure does work good!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, the reinstall is complete and all seems ok at the moment. It took an update, after 3 tries. It added the Yahoo toolbar to the top of my brouser even though I said no when asked if I wanted it, so, now I have to figure out how to get rid of it.  Thanks for all the suggestions. I'll keep those other programs in mind just in case.


----------



## NorfolkBruh (Jun 9, 2007)

Try CCleaner (download.com) and install. When you run CCleaner click on TOOLS in the left pane. That will get you to the uninstall menu.

Norfolkbruh


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I got the couldn't connect message this morning on my old XP laptop.

I just tried the update again a few minutes ago and it worked fine.


----------



## TheGreatLogan (May 25, 2008)

> PS: BTW I HATE the AVAST! gui but dang blast it... it may not be purty but it sure does work good!


im sorry my english doesnt cover that much... so you like it, or you dont like it???
and what gui but dang blast it means?


----------



## NorfolkBruh (Jun 9, 2007)

TheGreatLogan said:


> im sorry my english doesnt cover that much... so you like it, or you dont like it???
> and what gui but dang blast it means?


AHHHH!! SO solly! GUI=Graphical User Interface and "dang blast it"= gosh darn it! And... I really love AVAST! but I do not like the GUI (the part that you click on.


----------



## TheGreatLogan (May 25, 2008)

aaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!
jajajaja...
the place you click on, do you refer to the little circle instead of the box for the avg?

well... i love avast, and thanks for explaining me that.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Richard King said:


> Well, the reinstall is complete and all seems ok at the moment. It took an update, after 3 tries. It added the Yahoo toolbar to the top of my brouser even though I said no when asked if I wanted it, so, now I have to figure out how to get rid of it.  Thanks for all the suggestions. I'll keep those other programs in mind just in case.


Who knows, after all this time you probably still have me on ignore, but getting rid of the yahoo toolbar is really not a problem. Once or twice I have forgotten to uncheck the box, and have had to remove it. It shows up in Add/Delete programs and you can either delete it there, or as NorfolkBruh said, CCleaner does the same thing.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

If you go into Control Panel on your PC,then go to uninstall programs,Yahoo Toolbar should show up in that list Richard.That is where it showed up on my PC.



Richard King said:


> Well, the reinstall is complete and all seems ok at the moment. It took an update, after 3 tries. It added the Yahoo toolbar to the top of my brouser even though I said no when asked if I wanted it, so, now I have to figure out how to get rid of it.  Thanks for all the suggestions. I'll keep those other programs in mind just in case.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I dumped the Yahoo toolbar. Just had to do a bit of looking around for the method. Thanks Bogy and Steve.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

You're welcome Richard,glad to help out when I can. 



Richard King said:


> I dumped the Yahoo toolbar. Just had to do a bit of looking around for the method. Thanks Bogy and Steve.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Glad you got it worked out. I'm not altogether sure that AVG has all the bugs entirely worked out of the download process for 8 yet. My own suspicion is that if you ran AVAST for a while, and then took it off and ran AVG, it would probably find something AVAST had missed. Or at least something that AVG considered to be a virus, while AVAST didn't consider it such. 

Isn't it ironic that programs like AVG and CCleaner, which we install to get rid of crap, tracking cookies, viruses, trojans, etc., want to install a program, a toolbar, which fits some of these very categories. Although if I remember, AVG labels the toolbar as the AVG Security Toolbar, or something like that. At least they give you the option (which works most of the time) to opt out of downloading it. And at least it goes away quietly when you ask it to.


----------

